# Why older Oris watches does not have serial numbers?



## sherlockwatch (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi everyone, I have some Oris watches and the the serial number is normally etched on the steel perimeter of the glass caseback. I know the number on the glass is just the model number. The question i have is that I was looking at some older Oris watches in the links below. I noticed that the model number is on the glass caseback but I cannot find the serial number on the steel perimeter. Was it later on with the later models that Oris insert the serial numbers? Thank you.

http://www.actimepieces.co.uk/watches-for-sale/stock-watches/wwor005/

http://www.actimepieces.co.uk/watches-for-sale/stock-watches/wwor058/

http://www.actimepieces.co.uk/watches-for-sale/stock-watches/wwor067/


----------

